# Rust on Color flakes. Garage floor coating



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We painted this garage floor last year. We used Corotech V400 and v400 clear gloss with Quickcrete flakes. The problem as you can see in the picture for some reason the rust is adhearing to the White and Gray flakes.

Our process:

Grind, repair and defects, regrind if needed. 2 coats corotech v400, flakes added to second coat, 2 coats of v400 clear gloss.

I have contacted BM, Quickcrete and even a different flake supplier we use. No one knows why the rust is attracted to the lighter colors.

I tried CLR full strength and it didn't do a whole lot. Krud Kutter rust remover worked amazing.

Has any one else run into this issue with rust and light color flakes? I know the HO could simply toss a rubber mat under his truck but he doesn't want to. The floor is like his show piece.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I didn't photos?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

LOL oops.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks like something with rust on it was slid across the floor? Don't know what you are expected to do about that? If something is creating rust then it should be addressed, no matter what is on that floor its going to get rust on it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> We painted this garage floor last year. We used Corotech V400 and v400 clear gloss with Quickcrete flakes. The problem as you can see in the picture for some reason the rust is adhearing to the White and Gray flakes.
> 
> Our process:
> 
> ...


For rust to form, strictly speaking, four components are required: an anode, a cathode, an electrolyte and a metallic path. To put it much more simplistically, a metal must be exposed to moisture, air, or a combination of both. 

With that being said, the most probable cause of the rusting is that the metal flakes were either not fully sealed under the coating, or moisture or air was trapped in the film which allowed the rust to form on the metal flakes. If the product was water based, this would obviously contribute to the problem. If you can remove the rust with krud cutter by wiping the surface, then the problem is that the flakes are exposed and have not been properly sealed. 

Simplest solution would be to make sure the flakes are fully sealed under the coating, and that the surface is completely dry prior to topcoating. Monitor moisture in the atmosphere during application to ensure it is within the manufacturers specifications.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rcon said:


> For rust to form, strictly speaking, four components are required: an anode, a cathode, an electrolyte and a metallic path. To put it much more simplistically, a metal must be exposed to moisture, air, or a combination of both.
> 
> With that being said, the most probable cause of the rusting is that the metal flakes were either not fully sealed under the coating, or moisture or air was trapped in the film which allowed the rust to form on the metal flakes. If the product was water based, this would obviously contribute to the problem. If you can remove the rust with krud cutter by wiping the surface, then the problem is that the flakes are exposed and have not been properly sealed.
> 
> Simplest solution would be to make sure the flakes are fully sealed under the coating, and that the surface is completely dry prior to topcoating. Monitor moisture in the atmosphere during application to ensure it is within the manufacturers specifications.


The rust comes off his truck, it is a real pos lol. We had the Corotech rep out there and said the clear coating we fine,.

The flakes are not metal, they are plastic or what ever it is. I think some was coming up harder because he never tried cleaning it. We have done a bunch of garages and only this one failure issue (we had another but the stupid home owner dumped a can of gas on it 3 hours after we did it).

He said he was going to clean it and send me a picture. If it happens again we will try adding more clear.. 

It's a 2 bay garage roughly 24x24 with 3 kits worth of clear.

Last resort is trying to strip it and start over. The ho knows he will have to pay for it.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> The rust comes off his truck, it is a real pos lol. We had the Corotech rep out there and said the clear coating we fine,.
> 
> The flakes are not metal, they are plastic or what ever it is. I think some was coming up harder because he never tried cleaning it. We have done a bunch of garages and only this one failure issue (we had another but the stupid home owner dumped a can of gas on it 3 hours after we did it).
> 
> ...


Seems odd that if the rust was coming from his truck it would only be on the flakes and nothing else. 

Problem is likely with the flakes themselves. I looked up Quickcrete flakes and it seems they are made of granite. Granite contains small amounts of iron II oxide and iron III oxide (only iron rusts), and from a few quick searches it seems white and grey granite are more prone to rusting than other colours.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Does the H/O use his garage as a workshop or anything like that?

I used to see this is the grinding areas of the welding shop I worked in for a while. Hot metal particles coming off angle grinders fuse themselves onto the floor and start rusting pretty quickly; or with the low speed grinders the particles would rust and stain the floor more slowly if they were not swept up. 
Also, like you said with his truck dropping rust would be another cause.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Criard said:


> Does the H/O use his garage as a workshop or anything like that?
> 
> I used to see this is the grinding areas of the welding shop I worked in for a while. Hot metal particles coming off angle grinders fuse themselves onto the floor and start rusting pretty quickly; or with the low speed grinders the particles would rust and stain the floor more slowly if they were not swept up.
> Also, like you said with his truck dropping rust would be another cause.


For the first 9 months the guy didn't even park in the garage, he loved it way to much.

No workshop in there. It all comes from his truck.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Is the rust occurring where the tires rest when parked or on the path of the tires when entering the garage. It could be a result of the heat from the tires melting or softening the clear coat allowing air and moisture to get to the flakes.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Lambrecht said:


> Is the rust occurring where the tires rest when parked or on the path of the tires when entering the garage. It could be a result of the heat from the tires melting or softening the clear coat allowing air and moisture to get to the flakes.


I would hope this wouldn't be the case, the stuff we used is industrial not that box store pre boxed junk. It's been over a year since the floor was done, like I said he didn't even park in it for 9 months.

He works from home so no long distance driving. The rust is more towards the center of the garage bay.


----------

